# Marrow House 2011 - The Second Great Plague



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

My second haunt/window display! Themed around the mass burial grounds of the Black Plague, with a nice German folklore twist and a little necromancy thrown in the mix...








































To see a whole heap of more photos and enlarge the above pics, visit my blog - The House of Marrow:

http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011/11/marrow-house-2011-second-great-plague.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

As always Marrow, you have creep factor of +100. Amazing detail and feel, I love it!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! I work in infectious diseases so the plague is always a topic of intense fascination for me. Great work Marrow!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in love with your haunt, it's so creepy and atmospheric. I especially love the beaky masked rats!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love it! Nice ambiance and use of real pumpkins.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. I wish I had that much greenspace around my house. Now if I could only do the haunt in the woods behind me...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The facial expressions on the groundbreakers are so evocative of the agony of a plague. Lighting is beautiful and the backstory is wonderfully eerie. You also have a knack for making some great jack-o-lanterns.

Face it, Marrow - you're a true artist


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Most excellent!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!

MacabreRob, this isn't a part of my property, just a shop window that I was kindly lent for Halloween.

And RoxyBlue, wow, thanks heaps!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one creepy window. Beautiful job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

13 points awarded to The House of Marrow!
Love your haunting style...
So much in so little space but not overdone.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again!

I was worried that the display might seem crowded, but I had more space than I had remember from last year. I'll just have to make do with the window until I move out of home.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

LOVE IT!! Very creepy and forbidding. Great use of light and shadow.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been looking at your photos here and on your blog for the last couple of days...sort of letting the images seep into my brain...wow...you have created your own haunted universe, everything belongs and is cohesive. Beautiful and haunting..big fan.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

very creepy looking haunT! Great work!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

As always, Freakishly good work, Marrow! The thing I've noticed about us underage haunters is that we have VERY small budgets (myself included) and sometimes are haunts show it. YOU, on the other hand, never fail to produce a stunning work of Art. I mean it; ART. Sorry I had to gush, but it's just that good!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks heaps everyone! Your kind feedback is very much appreciated.

HalloweeNut, thanks so much! I love your use of the word 'underage'. 

Budget-wise: zilch. I use the cheapest PVA glue I can get my hands on. My biggest investment in prop-making was either a plastic skull or a few packs of Creepy Cloth (shipped from the USA just for my Necromancer and Plaguelings).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Seriously? You are only 13??? Oh my goodness, that is amazing! You have a very Pumpkinrottish flair and your window scene is fanatastic! Don't get me wrong, it would be an impressive display for someone who was 33, I am just amazed. When I was 13 I was still experimenting with cheesecloth and fabric stiffner. Surely great things will come....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE....!!!
So much great haunt feeling in one well designed window.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

UPDATE:
Here is a 5-minute video I put together of the haunt. Enjoy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! Awesome!!


----------

